# Ants?



## YoungBud88 (May 8, 2008)

This may seem to be a bit of a silly question, but would black ants in any way harm a marijuana plant?


----------



## Dubbaman (May 8, 2008)

If they are looking for aphids it is possible, but theres a real cheap way to keep them away just put some ground cinnimon around them and the ants will back off.


----------



## HydroManiac (May 9, 2008)

yea cool


----------



## bud.uncle (May 9, 2008)

Now

I seem to have read an article, somewhere sometime, about the relationship between black ants and aphids.

If I remember correctly.

Ants will farm and protect aphids for the sticky sap they produce.

The tip in this article recommended placing small amounts of jam, honey or any sweet sticky substitute on the plant leaves.

Result

The ants will now protect your plants from aphids in the belief that the plant is feeding them.


----------



## kasgrow (May 9, 2008)

Ants can carry other critters with them. I think scale is one of them but I am not sure. Ants are not good for your garden.


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 10, 2008)

Interesting read

Change the xx to tt

hxxp://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2007/10/071009212548.htm


----------



## bud.uncle (May 10, 2008)

ta lar


----------

